# Suzuki Samurai build.



## texasislandboy

Just picked up a beat up old samurai to rebuild. 
Motor runs OK but everthing thing else needs help. 

First step was to strip the front end and fix the ghetto lift kit that was on it and get new wheel bearings. 



Axle tube has a little crushed part I'm going to have to fix.


----------



## saltbranch

Good lookin Zuk. Back in 99-2000 I built a couple of them. When I did the SPOA like on yours, I welded a piece of 3/8" flatbar in to connect the factory perch to the one I put on. Helps prevent the tube crush thing. I delt alot with Brent and his wife Linda @ www.trailtough.com good people if you are not already familiar with them.


----------



## texasislandboy

saltbranch said:


> Good lookin Zuk. Back in 99-2000 I built a couple of them. When I did the SPOA like on yours, I welded a piece of 3/8" flatbar in to connect the factory perch to the one I put on. Helps prevent the tube crush thing. I delt alot with Brent and his wife Linda @ www.trailtough.com good people if you are not already familiar with them.


Yep ordered a pretty good size order this week with them. I ordered the new type of spring perch that does just what you did. Should stop the axle tube from failing. But I forgot the drive shaft spacer. Which is ok for street driving but I'll have to make another order soon.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*Looking*

Been looking for an old zuk myself for the deer lease. A few years ago you could grab them cheap now they got popular with the rock climbers and can't find a deal on one. Our last one we paid 1500 for it and it was in pretty good shape wish we wouldn't have given it to the land owner now. Please update this thread as you go I love following the build stories. 
Good luck with it


----------



## kyle2601

I have been shopping for one myself and I have a few questions. Can you put a hard top on a soft type body? Is it like a blazer with a removable top? Was a diesel an option in these? Are parts pretty easy to find or do you have to fabricate a lot.


----------



## Bearkat

kyle2601 said:


> I have been shopping for one myself and I have a few questions. Can you put a hard top on a soft type body? Is it like a blazer with a removable top? Was a diesel an option in these? Are parts pretty easy to find or do you have to fabricate a lot.


Yes, a hard top can be fitted to the soft top body. However, they are hard to find and can be expensive.

I believer there was a factory diesel overseas, but of course not in the US. Some people have fitted VW diesels. I would go with the 1.6L out of a tracker or sidekick if you want more power or possible the 2.0.

Parts are readily available. Search all the Samurai forms for parts and tips on non Samurai parts that work.


----------



## Fishtexx

I love mine! 1991 throttle body fuel injected all original and stock. I've had it for about 5 years now, great little truck, very dependable and almost impossible to stick! Both of my kids cut their teethe learning to drive it.


----------



## texasislandboy

Very cool! I'm at a point where I'm waiting on parts right now. I'm doing body work while I wait. they are prone to rust and this one has it in the rockers and a few other spots.


----------



## texasislandboy

Got the old spring pads cut off and grinded them smooth today. I'm ready for all the new parts to come in tomorrow. I already have the bearings in on one hub.


----------



## texasislandboy

Starting to get new stuff back together.


----------



## texasislandboy

Got to update this. 
I ordered a OME add a leaf for the front. The stock leafs sagged alot. Also going to do the Harley davidson carb on it. Its also painted now Flat Tan.


----------

